# PHP - Updaten .... aber wie`?



## ByeBye 8492 (29. Juni 2003)

Moinsen,

ich nochma .


Ich hab mir die neueste PHP Version runtergeladen, nun steh ich vor dem Salat, das ich nicht weiss
wie ich sie updaten soll .

Ich hab keinen blassen schimmer, weil da ist keine Setup.exe oder so dabei.

Ich hab in meinem PHP Hauptverzeichniss, von FoxServ ne install.txt gefunden, allerdings kann ich daraus auch nicht viel mehr erkennen ,


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Juni 2003)

Dann sollte Dir klar sein, das es einen Unterschied gibt. Es gibt  z. B. eine Install-Version und eine gezippte Version. Die Install-Version dürfte Dir eigentlich nicht so viele Möglichkeiten lassen - da ich kein Freund davon bin, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ob die Install-Version auch einfach nur updaten kann =)

Es kommt zudem darauf an, ob PHP als Modul oder als Executable bei Dir läuft. Beim Modul ist es Supereinfach PHP zu aktualisieren. Bei der Executable eigentlich auch 

Besorg Dir am besten die gezippte PHP-Version. Theoretisch müßtest Du beim Modul nur 2 Dateien austauschen, bei der Exe bin ich nicht ganz sicher, aber Austauschen selbiger sollte reichen.

BACKUP vorher


----------



## Neuk (29. Juni 2003)

Wenn ich auf eine neue PHP-Version updaten, dann tausche ich einfach das php-Verzeichnis aus. Sprich:

1. Altes php-Verzeichnis mit _bak umbenennen.
2. Neues Verzeichnis extrahieren und nennen wie das alte (bei mir php)
3. Webserver neu starten.

Das müsste doch funktionieren? Bei mir tuts auch.


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (29. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neuk _
> *Wenn ich auf eine neue PHP-Version updaten, dann tausche ich einfach das php-Verzeichnis aus. Sprich:
> 
> 1. Altes php-Verzeichnis mit _bak umbenennen.
> ...




mmh,

Also ich hab es ja auf dem LocalHost laufen, Webserver kann ich mir nicht leisten .

Da läuft denn halt Foxserv, oder sollte ich einfach mal nur Apache laufen lassen?

Dann installiere ich mir noch Apache.

EDIT: Hab gerad mal in mein PHP Hauptverzeichnis geguckt, dort ist eine PHP.exe drinne, falls das helfen koennte 


Achso, ja wenn ich das neue PHP Installiere, das mache ich weil ich die GD Library gleich drinne haben will


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (29. Juni 2003)

Kann ich auch gleich die PHP 5.0.1 Version  fuer Windows runterladen?

Weil, die dürfte doch zukunftssicherer sein oder?


----------



## Tim C. (29. Juni 2003)

Das ist aber eine Beta !


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Das ist aber eine Beta ! *



Heisst das ich könnte darin vielleicht vielen Fehlern 'begegnen'?



Welche Version soll ich denn jetzt eigentlich nehmen, die Installer oder die Binary, müssen ja beide für Windows sein.


----------



## Tim C. (30. Juni 2003)

> Heisst das ich könnte darin vielleicht vielen Fehlern 'begegnen'?


Nein. Du *wirst* vielen Fehlern darin begegnen. 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, denn die PHP.net Titelseite sagt zu dem Thema folgendes.

_
Note: This is a beta version. It should not be used in production or even semi-production web sites. There are known bugs in it, and in addition, some of the features may change (based on feedback). We encourage you to download and play with it (and report bugs if you find any!), but please do not replace your production installations of PHP 4 at this time. 
_


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *Nein. Du wirst vielen Fehlern darin begegnen.
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, denn die PHP.net Titelseite sagt zu dem Thema folgendes.
> ...



Das hatte ich ja auch gelesen .

Aber ich mach eh nur Hobbymässig Produktionen .

Welche Version soll ich denn nun für mein WinXP+Foxserv runterladen ?


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (30. Juni 2003)

Oh mann, ich krieg die Krise,
trotz des geupdateteten PHP's kann ich immer noch nicht das neue PHP verwenden .

Der erkennt das in Apache einfach nicht .


Gibt es vielleicht eine Apache Version, wo sie PHP Version 4.3.2 schon eingebaut haben?
Auch gleich mit der GD Library?


mfG

Muffin


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (30. Juni 2003)

Hatte PHP 4.2.2 eigentlich schon die GD_Library includiert?
Und wenn wie aktiviere ich sie .

Weil dann könnte ich mir das Update auch sonstwo hinstecken und einfah mit 4.2.2. weiterfahren .


----------



## Tim C. (1. Juli 2003)

http://www.apachefriends.org/wampp.html


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von leuchte _
> *http://www.apachefriends.org/wampp.html *



Das hatte ich mir runtergeladen und nen CRC-Fehler gehabt, 1.5h umsonst mit ISDN runtergeladen ...


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Muffinmampfer _
> *Das hatte ich mir runtergeladen und nen CRC-Fehler gehabt, 1.5h umsonst mit ISDN runtergeladen ...  *



Merke: Benutze ein vernünftiges Download-Programm, wie z. B. Flashget


----------



## ByeBye 8492 (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Merke: Benutze ein vernünftiges Download-Programm, wie z. B. Flashget  *



Ich hatte GetRight benutzt, das dürfte vernünftig sein ...


----------



## vanteX (19. August 2003)

Wenn du schon FoxServ drauf hast und damit vertraut bist dann kannst du dir doch einfach auch die neue FoxServ runterladen (müsste Version 3.0 sein).
Da müsste auch PHP 4.3 drin sein. Einfach mal bei foxserv.net schauen


----------

